# [MERGED] Airbnb & Wyndham Targeting Wyndham Timeshare Owners Who Rent on the AIRBNB Platform



## Captain Morgan (Nov 12, 2021)

Airbnb Hosts Beware! Airbnb is selling your info to the Resort Management Companies & making Owners pay a revenue share! Please Read Terms
					

AIRBNB selling out Wyndham Timeshare Owners Royal Vista is the latest Resort to be added! If you don't comply to Airbnb's terms, your listing will be paused until you do! Please read these terms, your information is not private and AIRBNB is giving management companies control over it's owners! Must




					www.linkedin.com


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 12, 2021)

Airbnb is too hard to make work for timeshares.  I was one and done for me.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 12, 2021)

A bigger question, what is Wyndham doing with the information they may be receiving? While the terms seem to give AirBnB the right to disclose certain information, ti doesn't necessarily mean they do.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 12, 2021)

trying to find commercial renters and close them down.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 12, 2021)

Sandy VDH said:


> trying to find commercial renters and close them down.


I suspect that is what they would want to do, perhaps what may have lead to some of the letters that went out earlier this year. Though I suspect that Wyndham has enough information from their own data that they really don't need tech companies like AirBnB to provide information.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 12, 2021)

VRBO did this with Wyndham earlier this year and now they have expanded to AIRBNB. Michael Brown is on a mission to shut Mega Renters down'
and he also knows  , Wyndham cannot compete with the ever growing Airbnb Platform so he got in bed with them.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 12, 2021)

It is interesting that AirBnB is using some Club Wyndham resort and room photos on their listings. Are photos provided by the host and it is the host that is just shagging them from the Club Wyndham photos and providing them to AirBnB?


----------



## Ty1on (Nov 12, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> It is interesting that AirBnB is using some Club Wyndham resort and room photos on their listings. Are photos provided by the host and it is the host that is just shagging them from the Club Wyndham photos and providing them to AirBnB?



Yes, photos are provided by the listing host.  They Google for attractive photos of what they are renting out, and the commercial photos Wyndham provides are generally the most attractive.


----------



## chapjim (Nov 12, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> I suspect that is what they would want to do, perhaps what may have lead to some of the letters that went out earlier this year. Though I suspect that Wyndham has enough information from their own data that they really don't need tech companies like AirBnB to provide information.



True, Wyndham has the information but it some of it may be ambiguous.  I could claim that a guest confirmation was provided to family members or friends, i.e., non-commercial.

Listings on Airbnb are unquestionably commercial.  So are listings on RedWeek.com, Koala, etc., but without an agreement between Wyndham and the listing host, Wyndham can't reliably tie a listing to a particular owner.  Hence, we may see additional agreements like the Wyndham-Airbnb agreement.

Wyndham's actions are becoming borderline tyrannical.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 12, 2021)

I am not sure what AirBnB has to gain from such an arrangement? I mean they are turning their hosts in and in the end will lose quality listings at premier resorts. They don't get commission on listings they will no longer get. So how is Wyndham able to strong arm them into such an arrangement? Paying them for the data. I don't see AirBnB just handing the data over for free.


----------



## bnoble (Nov 12, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> I am not sure what AirBnB has to gain from such an arrangement?


I am sure Wyndham is paying them.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 12, 2021)

bnoble said:


> I am sure Wyndham is paying them.


I hope it is a lot. Seems kind of short sighted. At some point Wyndham will no longer need the data and payment will stop. Then AirBnB has neither the payment or the owner to rent their unit.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 12, 2021)

I would think that Wyndham would be interested in using AirBnB as a portal for their own rental program for non-hotel properties.  The clientele using AirBnB is inclined toward those types of properties, not hotel rooms.  It's also in many ways a younger demographic - I think of my kids who use AirBnB or VRBO for almost all of their travels, and would never go Wyndham to look for properties.  So getting onto AirBnB gets Wyndham into a market they aren't reaching.

Also, if they start placing their rental inventory on AirBnB, that will generate sales leads for them in that same market/demographic, where they likely have little traction right now.

Of course, they also would like to shut down their owners who are commercially renting Wyndham on AirBnB, because those owners are now their competition.

*********

AS for AirBnB, it's just more of their continuing evolution from their beginnings as a hip site to link hosts and travelers into just another full service travel site, as they outgrow their original business model and local governments make that model increasingly difficult for AirBnB and the "hosts".


----------



## chapjim (Nov 12, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> I hope it is a lot. Seems kind of short sighted. At some point Wyndham will no longer need the data and payment will stop. Then AirBnB has neither the payment or the owner to rent their unit.



I agree with your "short-sighted" comment.  Sooner or later, the milk cow goes dry.

I wonder what percentage of Airbnb's listings (or revenue) are from timeshares?  The site certainly isn't timeshare-friendly.  Maybe Airbnb isn't terribly concerned about the loss of some timeshare listings.  Again, perhaps short-sighted but the less revenue from timeshares the less likely Airbnb would mourn its loss.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 12, 2021)

Wyndham is going after every rental site out there to eliminate Mega Renters. Wyndham started a test market for rentals on VRBO and now they have expanded to AIRBNB and I am sure more sites will follow. It's the wrath of Michael Brown( he is the puppet master).


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 12, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> A bigger question, what is Wyndham doing with the information they may be receiving? While the terms seem to give AirBnB the right to disclose certain information, ti doesn't necessarily mean they do.


Wyndham is paying AIRBNB, no doubt and the plan is for all timeshare owners to opt into their terms of service not knowing after that they're screwed and Wyndham is in control


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 12, 2021)

bnoble said:


> I am sure Wyndham is paying them.


Wyndham has deep pockets and AIRBNB needs money to grow.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 12, 2021)

Sandy VDH said:


> trying to find commercial renters and close them down.


That is correct, Sandy. They want AIRBNB to turn Wyndham Host Owners in and Brian Chesky wants $$$$$$$$$$$$$$. Leave the Host behind and roll with the developers like Wyndham.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 12, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> A bigger question, what is Wyndham doing with the information they may be receiving? While the terms seem to give AirBnB the right to disclose certain information, ti doesn't necessarily mean they do.


Wyndham Owners will get a message to agree to the terms and most Owners will opt in not knowing they did it and they won't read any of the small print and that's what AIRBNB wants


----------



## Jan M. (Nov 12, 2021)

I believe this is connected to Travel and Leisure. There's a long game at play here.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 13, 2021)

Yes, long play and another round of letters just got sent out to owners. Wyndham being Wyndham
Slowly creeping up on the others that still think they can rent.


----------



## KimmieM (Nov 14, 2021)

Captain Morgan said:


> Yes, long play and another round of letters just got sent out to owners. Wyndham being Wyndham
> Slowly creeping up on the others that still think they can rent.


Wyndham encouraged rentals to sell more points. What has changed?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 14, 2021)

Nothing has changed, they still do it to this day.  Wyndham employees are buying up resales on Ebay to rent.


----------



## KimmieM (Nov 14, 2021)

Captain Morgan said:


> Nothing has changed, they still do it to this day.  Wyndham employees are buying up resales on Ebay to rent.


You have a source for this information?  Wyndham employees buying resales for themselves or are they buying for Wyndham? It makes no sense that Wyndham would buy anything as they can take back for free with thier exit program. It also is more profitable for Wyndham if they sell it at $200/1000 points.


----------



## ilya (Nov 14, 2021)

"Like I mentioned before of what I overheard the front desk commenting on the multi billion purchase of all the rental sites... VRBO.. REDWEEK..ETC...Does anyone know if this is true?"

I made a post , above , a while back and everyone seems to think this was an impossible task and highly unlikely... Maybe this is what they were talking about...


----------



## Jan M. (Nov 14, 2021)

ilya said:


> "Like I mentioned before of what I overheard the front desk commenting on the multi billion purchase of all the rental sites... VRBO.. REDWEEK..ETC...Does anyone know if this is true?"
> 
> I made a post , above , a while back and everyone seems to think this was an impossible task and highly unlikely... Maybe this is what they were talking about...



What they're talking about would be the purchase of Travel and Leisure. Wyndham can set the terms if any of those rental sites want access to advertising/marketing through T&L. That purchase of T&L was a very well thought out and long teaching plan as we are now discovering.


----------



## Jan M. (Nov 14, 2021)

KimmieM said:


> You have a source for this information?  Wyndham employees buying resales for themselves or are they buying for Wyndham? It makes no sense that Wyndham would buy anything as they can take back for free with thier exit program. It also is more profitable for Wyndham if they sell it at $200/1000 points.



It's long been known that Wyndham would buy stuff through certain intermediaries. This isn't speculation. There are owners/no longer owners who did business with them.

We don't know if Wyndham's still doing that but why wouldn't they if there's contracts being sold at resorts they want more inventory for? 

As both Hitchhiker and I have discussed over the past few years Wyndham is making a major move to prepare for the future of timesharing. Also keep in mind that when Wyndham/CWA owns the controlling interest at resort they then control the boards at those resorts and ensure they retain the management of those resorts. Management of resorts is hugely profitable for Wyndham.


----------



## ilya (Nov 14, 2021)

Jan M. said:


> What they're talking about would be the purchase of Travel and Leisure. Wyndham can set the terms if any of those rental sites want access to advertising/marketing through T&L. That purchase of T&L was a very well thought out and long teaching plan as we are now discovering.



What they were specifically talking about was redweek, vrbo etc… this was 3  + years ago.. I didn’t think that was / is part of travel and  leisure.. but then again I haven’t kept up with all of that..


----------



## bizaro86 (Nov 14, 2021)

ilya said:


> What they were specifically talking about was redweek, vrbo etc… this was 3  + years ago.. I didn’t think that was / is part of travel and  leisure.. but then again I haven’t kept up with all of that..



They could buy Redweek. But VRBO is part of the Expedia group, which is worth ~4-5x what Travel and Leisure/Wyndham is worth. They don't have enough money to buy it. And airbnb is worth ~130 billion compared to about $5 billion for Wyndham/Travel&Leisure.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 15, 2021)

Yes, I have a source and I can tell you 100% Wyndham Employees are buying on Ebay to sell to their clients and also they buy contracts to rent as well.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 15, 2021)

KimmieM said:


> You have a source for this information?  Wyndham employees buying resales for themselves or are they buying for Wyndham? It makes no sense that Wyndham would buy anything as they can take back for free with thier exit program. It also is more profitable for Wyndham if they sell it at $200/1000 points.


Yes, I have a source and I can tell you 100% Wyndham Employees are buying on Ebay to sell to their clients and also they buy contracts to rent as well.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 15, 2021)

ilya said:


> "Like I mentioned before of what I overheard the front desk commenting on the multi billion purchase of all the rental sites... VRBO.. REDWEEK..ETC...Does anyone know if this is true?"
> 
> I made a post , above , a while back and everyone seems to think this was an impossible task and highly unlikely... Maybe this is what they were talking about...


I would believe it and I am not surprised, Wyndham has tried every avenue to shut down renters. Sites are already coughing up info to Wyndham, they must be shelling out some big dollars


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 15, 2021)

Jan M. said:


> It's long been known that Wyndham would buy stuff through certain intermediaries. This isn't speculation. There are owners/no longer owners who did business with them.
> 
> We don't know if Wyndham's still doing that but why wouldn't they if there's contracts being sold at resorts they want more inventory for?
> 
> As both Hitchhiker and I have discussed over the past few years Wyndham is making a major move to prepare for the future of timesharing. Also keep in mind that when Wyndham/CWA owns the controlling interest at resort they then control the boards at those resorts and ensure they retain the management of those resorts. Management of resorts is hugely profitable for Wyndham.


Wyndham is still buying back through entities and they will continue


----------



## ilya (Nov 15, 2021)

Captain Morgan said:


> Yes, I have a source and I can tell you 100% Wyndham Employees are buying on Ebay to sell to their clients and also they buy contracts to rent as well.



I have also had contact with Wyndham employee  became mega renter.. claiming it was more profitable than working at Wyndham. Then became points manager.. . I think a lot of mega renters were Wyndham employees..  and I think this was very well known..


----------



## ilya (Nov 15, 2021)

Captain Morgan said:


> I would believe it and I am not surprised, Wyndham has tried every avenue to shut down renters. Sites are already coughing up info to Wyndham, they must be shelling out some big dollars



I’m sure this site is also in the take of giving up information for anyone posting  negative Wyndham posts.. Renting… etc..


----------



## KimmieM (Nov 15, 2021)

ilya said:


> I’m sure this site is also in the take of giving up information for anyone posting  negative Wyndham posts.. Renting… etc..


You think this site is being paid for negative Wyndham posting info?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 15, 2021)

Big Tech-Airbnb selling information of Wyndham Owners on Airbnb's Platform if you opt in! If you own Wyndham Royal Vista, Wyndham Sea Gardens, Palm Aire or Wyndham Clearwater Beach and 
utilize Airbnb's Platform there are some changes coming and here they're listed below.

Let's look at #1--What does this mean?
Wyndham Resorts as the management company has full control and they can approve or deny your listing.

#2-What does this mean?Program Administrator( Wyndham Resorts) has the authority to act on your behalf
You have to enroll or your listing is shut down
Revenue Share-You as a Wyndham Owner pay a revenue share to Wyndham Resorts the (Management Company) and that revenue share is not disclosed until you, OPT IN.


AIRBNB stock is doing well and the numbers look great but the truth is Airbnb has grown active listings just 5% and active hosts just 2% since January 2020. Is that enough
to sustain future growth? In my opinion, no. In my opinion AIRBNB will be turning to Hotels, Timeshare Resorts etc to expand growth for the future of their company.
People, that has already started and the first giant to enter the arena is Wyndham Destions, Wyndham Resorts.  My big question is how can AIRBNB the Big Tech Giant
sell out Wyndham Timeshare Owners info & get away with it? If you're a Wyndham Owner it's imperative you read AIRBNB'S Terms of Use Policy!!!!! Do not Opt In
If you Opt In to This Building is Airbnb Friendly, all of your info will be sold to Wyndham.



1st Change.) 
*What is the Airbnb Resident Hosting Program?--*
Airbnb Resident Hosting is a program through which select building owners or operators, and homeowners’ associations, have made their building(s) home-share friendly for tenants and unit owners who want to host on Airbnb. This means that your Program Administrator will give you their express support and collaboration for you to host on Airbnb as long as you: (i) agree to and comply with your Program Administrator’s rules (i.e., their Building Rules and the terms of your Program Administrator’s home-share lease addendum), and (ii) give them a Revenue Share (as defined below).



2nd Change.)v

*Key Definitions*
*“Program Administrator”* means either the owner(s) of an Accommodation, a homeowners’ association, and/or their agent (such as a building operator or property management company) who has the authority to act on behalf of, and to bind the owner(s) of an Accommodation, or the homeowners’ association.

*“Participating Building”* means a building enrolled in the Airbnb Resident Hosting Program by its Program Administrator.

*“Participating Listing”* means a Listing in a Participating Building that has been enrolled in the Airbnb Resident Hosting Program.

*“Non-Participating Listing”* means a Listing in a Participating Building that is not enrolled in the Airbnb Resident Hosting Program.

*“Nightly Rate” *means the rate per night set by you for your Participating Listing, exclusive of any tax, additional Airbnb service fee, cleaning fee, or other additional service charges that may apply.

*“Revenue Share”* means the percentage of your revenue that you and your Program Administrator agree you will pay to your Program Administrator. The Revenue Share will be based on a percentage of the Nightly Rate, as well as (ii) applicable fees such as any cleaning fees or other fees you identify on your Listing, and/or (iii) applicable taxes to the extent that such fees and taxes are collected by Airbnb and remitted to you with your payouts, all as agreed between you and your Program Administrator. Revenue Share percentage and additional details will be displayed when you enroll in the Airbnb Resident Hosting Program, and may be updated by your Program Administrator from time to time upon no less than thirty (30) days written notice.


----------



## KimmieM (Nov 15, 2021)

Captain Morgan said:


> Big Tech-Airbnb selling information of Wyndham Owners on Airbnb's Platform if you opt in! If you own Wyndham Royal Vista, Wyndham Sea Gardens, Palm Aire or Wyndham Clearwater Beach and
> utilize Airbnb's Platform there are some changes coming and here they're listed below.
> 
> Let's look at #1--What does this mean?
> ...


Very interesting. I wonder  if all Wyndham wants is a piece of the pie or is thier end game just to squeeze the renter out and have the whole pie?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 15, 2021)

I think Wyndham employees running businesses is a strange allegation to make.  Understandable that they would see what is going on with mega renters and wanting a piece of that pie, but Wyndham wouldn't be okay with them doing that.  I don't know if this is just a conspiracy theory or if Wyndham employees are exempt from the current rules or what is going on, but I am not believing it.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 15, 2021)

Wyndham's( Michael Browns) end game is to send out cease & desist letters to all owners Big & Small. Why, eliminate the Mega Renters along with scaring small owners so they turn in their timeshare ownership for peanuts, Wyndham gets back all their inventory and they start over with the new, Travel & Leisure name. Wyndham wants the whole pie.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Nov 15, 2021)

KimmieM said:


> You have a source for this information?  Wyndham employees buying resales for themselves or are they buying for Wyndham? It makes no sense that Wyndham would buy anything as they can take back for free with thier exit program. It also is more profitable for Wyndham if they sell it at $200/1000 points.



They do both.  For those who want to hand back inventory via CE - they do so.  For those who would rather resell via a third party - Wyndham has agreements with many third party resellers to acquire their inventory through the third parties.  They still get that inventory for pennies on the dollar and resell it at retail prices - so whether vie CE or via third party - Wyndham stands to make money.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 15, 2021)

There is already a lengthy thread on this topic on the first page of the Wyndham forum.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Nov 15, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> There is already a lengthy thread on this topic on the first page of the Wyndham forum.



FYI I merged the two threads on this topic into a single thread just now...


----------



## paxsarah (Nov 15, 2021)

Captain Morgan said:


> Wyndham's( Michael Browns) end game is to send out cease & desist letters to *all owners Big & Small*


Do you mean literally all owners, or all owners who rent?


----------



## ilya (Nov 15, 2021)

KimmieM said:


> You think this site is being paid for negative Wyndham posting info?




Someone on here told me this a while back.." be careful of what you post because Wyndham knows everything".


----------



## Ty1on (Nov 15, 2021)

ilya said:


> Someone on here told me this a while back.." be careful of what you post because Wyndham knows everything".



Well that's a little on the paranoid side.  Thank goodness this is an anonymous forum.


----------



## paxsarah (Nov 15, 2021)

ilya said:


> Someone on here told me this a while back.." be careful of what you post because Wyndham knows everything".


Why would you take that to mean that the administrators of this site would be feeding information to Wyndham? This entire site is public - Wyndham can come and see who's posting what, and I wouldn't be surprised if they've done so.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 15, 2021)

bizaro86 said:


> They could buy Redweek. But VRBO is part of the Expedia group, which is worth ~4-5x what Travel and Leisure/Wyndham is worth. They don't have enough money to buy it. And airbnb is worth ~130 billion compared to about $5 billion for Wyndham/Travel&Leisure.





ilya said:


> Someone on here told me this a while back.." be careful of what you post because Wyndham knows everything".



Yes, Wyndham is infiltrating everything, we all know that.


----------



## ilya (Nov 15, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I think Wyndham employees running businesses is a strange allegation to make.  Understandable that they would see what is going on with mega renters and wanting a piece of that pie, but Wyndham wouldn't be okay with them doing that.  I don't know if this is just a conspiracy theory or if Wyndham employees are exempt from the current rules or what is going on, but I am not believing it.




I am not sure if it is a conspiracy theory but was told it has happened...This was years ago when the whole audit thing occurred... I am sure they are not still in the mega renting but they are in the points manager business now...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 15, 2021)

paxsarah said:


> Do you mean literally all owners, or all owners who rent?


All owners across the board to cover their ass


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 15, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I think Wyndham employees running businesses is a strange allegation to make.  Understandable that they would see what is going on with mega renters and wanting a piece of that pie, but Wyndham wouldn't be okay with them doing that.  I don't know if this is just a conspiracy theory or if Wyndham employees are exempt from the current rules or what is going on, but I am not believing it.


This allegation is real and in the coming months I will reveal names


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 15, 2021)

Ty1on said:


> Well that's a little on the paranoid side.  Thank goodness this is an anonymous forum.


Is anything really, anonymous? HMMM


----------



## ilya (Nov 15, 2021)

Ty1on said:


> Well that's a little on the paranoid side.  Thank goodness this is an anonymous forum.




Maybe that person was paranoid, who knows ...I think what they were trying to say is it is not an anonymous forum...And claimed that this came from with in Wyndham...


----------



## ilya (Nov 15, 2021)

Captain Morgan said:


> This allegation is real and in the coming months I will reveal names




That should be interesting... What I think happened is these employees were so embedded in the business Wyndham gave them a way out before making all the changes... This is just my opinion, though..


----------



## Ty1on (Nov 15, 2021)

ilya said:


> Maybe that person was paranoid, who knows ...I think what they were trying to say is it is not an anonymous forum...And claimed that this came from with in Wyndham...



Definitely, the admins run this site for the benefit of Wyndham.  They share free and copious advice to rescind developer purchases, many of them from Wyndham, and then turn in your name to Wyndham as a renter or complainer.


----------



## ilya (Nov 15, 2021)

Captain Morgan said:


> Is anything really, anonymous? HMMM




Anyone who post on any site should know nothing is private...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 15, 2021)

KimmieM said:


> You have a source for this information?  Wyndham employees buying resales for themselves or are they buying for Wyndham? It makes no sense that Wyndham would buy anything as they can take back for free with thier exit program. It also is more profitable for Wyndham if they sell it at $200/1000 points.


One individual is a director of sales for Wyndham and buys on Ebay and adds upwards of 10 + names to the deed. You know damn well this individual is renting. Another employee in sales for Wyndham is buying resale Points and flipping them to potential Wyndham Buyers that have toured, want into the program but will not pay the high prices Wyndham pitched.
Apparently, Wyndham doesn't pay well..lol


----------



## paxsarah (Nov 15, 2021)

Captain Morgan said:


> All owners across the board to cover their ass


What exactly would they be asking all owners to cease and desist from doing?


----------



## bnoble (Nov 15, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I don't know if this is just a conspiracy theory or if Wyndham employees are exempt from the current rules or what is going on, but I am not believing it.


I'm with you, and I think there's a new member of my Ignore List...


----------



## chapjim (Nov 15, 2021)

bnoble said:


> I'm with you, and I think there's a new member of my Ignore List...



He's kind of thin on _bona fides_.  Three dozen posts and some of them were five or six one-liners in succession when one would have been sufficient.  Many allegations, not much back up.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 15, 2021)

Love that @Ty1on


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 15, 2021)

chapjim said:


> He's kind of thin on _bona fides_.  Three dozen posts and some of them were five or six one-liners in succession when one would have been sufficient.  Many allegations, not much back up.



That's funny because I read the majority of the posts on here about Mega Renters that I know & have relationships with and the information posted is no accurate


----------



## Ty1on (Nov 15, 2021)

Captain Morgan said:


> That's funny because I read the majority of the posts on here about Mega Renters that I know & have relationships with and the information posted is no accurate



I would love an example.


----------



## KimmieM (Nov 15, 2021)

Captain Morgan said:


> This allegation is real and in the coming months I will reveal names


Until names are revealed its hard to believe.


----------



## KimmieM (Nov 15, 2021)

Captain Morgan said:


> That's funny because I read the majority of the posts on here about Mega Renters that I know & have relationships with and the information posted is no accurate


Mega renters I hear have been squeezed out recently with the new changes. The resale points used with VIP benefits had to be a game changer.  The black out dates for GC's on holiday weekends also was a game changer as a few here have discussed.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 7, 2022)

More resorts coming


Tue, Dec 6, 4:25 PM (22 hours ago)
 
to me









​







Your building welcomes hosting on Airbnb!

Club Wyndham Ocean Boulevard is partnering with Airbnb and residents like you to support hosting in your building. To continue hosting, you must accept Airbnb’s Resident Hosting program hosting terms and agree to your building’s community rules. When you accept the program terms and agree to your building’s rules, your building will be able to review your listing and may require you to make changes to your listing or fulfill additional requirements to continue to host. Your building can pause your listing, which will keep guests from being able to book, until you’ve made requested changes or taken additional steps they require.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 7, 2022)

Thu, Dec 1, 12:23 PM (6 days ago)
 
to me









​







Your building welcomes hosting on Airbnb!

Club Wyndham Towers on the Grove is partnering with Airbnb and residents like you to support hosting in your building. To continue hosting, you must accept Airbnb’s Resident Hosting program hosting terms and agree to your building’s community rules. When you accept the program terms and agree to your building’s rules, your building will be able to review your listing and may require you to make changes to your listing or fulfill additional requirements to continue to host. Your building can pause your listing, which will keep guests from being able to book, until you’ve made requested changes or taken additional steps they require.


----------



## scootr5 (Dec 7, 2022)

​





Your building welcomes hosting on Airbnb!​

Club Wyndham Insert Name Here is partnering with Airbnb and residents like you to support hosting in your building. To continue hosting, you must accept Airbnb’s Resident Hosting program hosting terms and agree to your building’s community rules. When you accept the program terms and agree to your building’s rules, your building will be able to review your listing and may require you to make changes to your listing or fulfill additional requirements to continue to host. Your building can pause your listing, which will keep guests from being able to book, until you’ve made requested changes or taken additional steps they require.


----------



## sponger76 (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Snippy (Dec 7, 2022)

deleted


----------

